# Attachment Limit and Locked Threads



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I tried to upload an image this evening, but couldn't because I was told that I'd reached my attachment limit. I tried deleting my attachments, but several of them are in locked threads. Can these images be deleted by admin?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I always thought the limit was associated with each individual attachment and not the total for an account. Can you please let me know (copy and paste if possible) the exact message you are getting?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Chris, it's telling me that:-

"You are currently using 37.1 KB to store 3 uploaded attachments.

Exceeds your quota by 1.73 MB. Click here to view your attachments
Sum of all attachments owned by Cosmos: 37.1 KB"

These attachments are in locked threads and I can't remove them.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Do you have a link to the locked threads? I'll go in and delete those images for you once you send me the link.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Hi Yungster. They're sitting in this thread:- http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/65992-objectification-dominance-being-man.html

That thread got pretty heated and nasty, so and I can't see you ever wanting to unlock it. Perhaps it would be easier to just delete the whole thread?

Thanks


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I've just checked your permissions Cosmos and you have 976.6 KB left to upload attachments. You should be able to upload images still. If the image size exceeds 976.6 KB, you will get an upload error.

Try saving the image I have attached to this post (test.gif 7 KB) and do a test post with the same image I have uploaded. Let me know if you are able to upload the image with no problems. Otherwise, I will look further into this.

Thanks










~ Alan, Community Support


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Hi Yungster

I had no problem uploading the image! The other image I tried uploading was only 140kb, so I think it must've just been a temporary glitch!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I also have a post in the Breastfeeding Thread that has been locked for some time. I would like to delete the photo so it doesn't take up part of my limited amount of space to post new photos. Is there a way to just delete this photo or single post so I have more space to work with?

Thanks.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Details. This should work.

Go into your User CP.

At the bottom left you should see the heading 'attachments'.

Click on this and you will see a list of attachments select the ones you want and you should be able to delete it.

Not sure if it works on locked items though.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Details. This should work.
> 
> Go into your User CP.
> 
> ...


I tried that first, but there is no box to click on to select the picture when the thread is locked. Thanks Wysh for the advice though!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I tried that first, but there is no box to click on to select the picture when the thread is locked. Thanks Wysh for the advice though!


Bummer!


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

Server storage space is very very cheap in the scheme of things, chances are the server this site runs on has a lot of excess storage space already. 

The big overhead on a site like this is the database, which hopefully lives on a different server on a SSD. The database is i/o intensive, but doesn't use that much space in the scheme of things.

I'd suggest you consider moving the quota up to something reasonable. If you keep your storage quota low, then people end up hosting photos on free photo hosting sites and the photos often get deleted after a period of time, then old threads on your forum are filled with broken images. 

It's to your benefit to have users upload images directly to your site as it helps ensure the integrity of your old threads; which feed into the search engines and tend to be a major way forums are found.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I also have a post in the Breastfeeding Thread that has been locked for some time. I would like to delete the photo so it doesn't take up part of my limited amount of space to post new photos. Is there a way to just delete this photo or single post so I have more space to work with?
> 
> Thanks.


I also have images in locked threads, Details. It's a pain


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I tried that first, but there is no box to click on to select the picture when the thread is locked. Thanks Wysh for the advice though!



What is the URL of the thread your images are locked in. If you give us the URL we can remove them for you so you have more attachment space. 

Cheers, 

- dm, community support


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Here are a few of mine, Yungster:- 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-c...cation-dominance-being-man-2.html#post1384523

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-c...ation-dominance-being-man-86.html#post1476708

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-c...ation-dominance-being-man-86.html#post1476708


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Yungster said:


> What is the URL of the thread your images are locked in. If you give us the URL we can remove them for you so you have more attachment space.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> - dm, community support


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/70910-breast-feeding-post1594506.html#post1594506

It is post 289 from what I recall. Please delete the picture if you can. Thank you.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

jdd said:


> Server storage space is very very cheap in the scheme of things, chances are the server this site runs on has a lot of excess storage space already.
> 
> The big overhead on a site like this is the database, which hopefully lives on a different server on a SSD. The database is i/o intensive, but doesn't use that much space in the scheme of things.
> 
> ...


The limit has been been increased from 976.6 KB to 5 MB for all with at least 60 post / have been on the forum for at least 30 days.

~ Alan, Community Support


----------

